# The New Walther PPS!



## jenglish

Just introduced last week, the Walther PPS. A single stacked 9mm or 40SW the size of a PPK! Available later in the year, hopefully.

*PRESS RELEASE*
"WALTHER PPS: The „Police Pistol Slim" follows the legendary PPK.

Equipped with unique WALTHER features such as the patented QuickSafe®, variable magazine capacities and variable backstrap sizes, the WALTHER PPS is a worthy successor to the legendary PPK - the Police Pistol Short. Despite its large caliber of 9x19 or .40 S&W, the PPS is a pistol with extremely slim dimensions - in the classic WALTHER design. The highest possible safety is paired with a high degree of comfort during concealed carry.

It's like the PPS was locked: WALTHER QuickSafe®
Safety redefined: The partially cocked striker assembly is decocked simply by removing the backstrap. The removed backstrap therefore doubles as a „key" - without it, the pistol can't be fired! So when the backstrap and the pistol are stored separately, the PPS is safeguarded against unauthorized use. WALTHER QuickSafe® - maximum safety can be that easy!

Variable frame length and magazine capacity. With three magazines of differing length (6, 7 & 8 rounds), the frame length can be perfectly adjusted to the individual hand size.

More Power. The PPS actually has more power than a Walther PPK, yet with almost identical dimensions."


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

I think its pretty ugly.


----------



## bangbang

Follow this thread to get an idea of how thin it is:

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/949109578


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Looks to me like a cross between a PT145 and a Glock. Or an evolutionary step toward a Kahr.


----------



## uncut

you can also follow it here

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5197


----------



## Baldy

Anybody got any idea of about how much one of these new pistols might cost? I sure hope they don't out price theirselfs for the average guy. I kind of like that new look. Something different anyway.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I think its pretty ugly.


It ain't pretty.. But will it do the job?


----------



## uncut

The P99 is listed at 760(AS) to 800(DAO) Euros and tops out at about $600 here in the US....
so I would say we are looking at maybe $450 to $500.......
I think at $450 it would move allright and it be a fair price.....

As to the looks.... I think with the 6 round mag it does look good.... I do not care for its looks with the 7 and 8 round mag.... but I think Walther had a great idea with the mags.... this can go from pocket carry to a holstered backup gun in seconds.....


----------



## MLB

Maybe they just need a slogan... "The power of a P99, the size of a PPK, and the looks of a Glock."

Then again, maybe not


----------



## jenglish

MLB said:


> Maybe they just need a slogan... "The power of a P99, the size of a PPK, and the looks of a Glock."
> 
> Then again, maybe not


The only thing that I see as resembling a Glock is the disassemle latch and trigger. The latch is new to this model, but the trigger has been used on the P99 DAO for the past few years. I believe it was a requirement for the German Police trials. Not sure, but I am sure Uncut can clear that point up.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Thickness aside, change the grip and you have yourself a Glock 26 IMO.


----------



## uncut

> Thickness aside, change the grip and you have yourself a Glock 26 IMO.


You could say that about many other guns too.....
the slide is distinctive Walther... so are the replaceable backstraps.......
you know this is thinner and lighter than a H&K P7... and might just be a quality product.....who cares if it looks like any other pistol... I guess the takedown latch looks like a Glock.. but given the overall size I think a polymer takedown like on the P99's would not have worked....
I just don't get why people complain about a new pistol that might just fit the bill some other guns can't fill, based on optics.....
it's not a beauty... but I has already grown on me ... especially in the 6 round mag configuration.......


----------



## RedDobe

I will get one i like it:smt023


----------



## rogue007

It doesnt need to grow on me.........as soon as they ship it, it will be in my pocket.


I only carry SAO 1911's and SA/DA pistol....(like the P99).....I never intended to carry any kind of QA trigger like the Glock, XD or even a QA P99.
The reason for this is concerning a unwanting discharge, I dont WANT to take the chance......know want I mean?

I like using Uncle Mike's Sidekick holsters, they are made out of a soft cloth material, not hard leather or hard kydex.
I like it to be comfortable, as I am working when I carry.........

........but, I might have to mold me a kydex to fit the PPS, as I am really wanting to change my carry ways.

.....Or, maybe they will have a AS model............how knows??? We will see when they are officially released.....


----------



## 10mm Sonny

I'll pass on that model.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

uncut said:


> I just don't get why people complain about a new pistol that might just fit the bill some other guns can't fill, based on optics.....


Aesthetics are important to alot of people, and I think thats what it comes down to for alot of them. I mean look at the Kahr P9. Its the same height, width, and is actually shorter than the PPS, and it shoots a 9mm. So why not get a P9? Where you might have aesthetics low on your list, that might be top priority for someone else.


----------



## MLB

JEnglish is right of course, there are limited similarities. I used Glock for effect. Probably due to the rather boxy appearance of the grip. XD, Kahr, etc would have worked as well. 

My point being that aside from the backstrap lock (which I much prefer over any keyhole), there is little that distinguishes it from the other small polymer offerings. Perhaps as more info comes out, something about it will distinguish it from the pack. Hopefully at least the quality of construction.

I do like the slide though. Hopefully the .40cal version will retain the front cut, where the P99 eliminated it.


----------



## Revolver

What a disappointment. I was hoping for another pistol along the lines of the PP series. Not this monstrosity.


----------



## extremist

It is ugh-ly. They should just put "Glock" on the side and be done with it. 

Walther is disappointing me lately. :smt022 
James


----------



## Snowman

It may not be as aesthetically pleasing as it could be, but it looks to be a sweet little gun. I'm not wild about that trigger safety, but I am glad the magazine release is like the P99. I am a little disappointed that the small mag only holds 6 whereas the Taurus PT111 holds 10 in a similarly sized package. Hopefully the effect will be a more ergonomic grip (although you don't get much better than a P99 IMO). 

If they do offer this in an A/S version I will be getting one; if not I may stick with my PPK/s.


----------



## mw1311

I'll take one in .40S&W w/nite sites. It's not the best looking gun out there but it aint as ugly as a glock....who cares anyway...it's function that counts. I doubt recoil will be bad, P99's have a very good recoil system.


----------



## 2FNSLO

It does kind of look like my Glock 23 and my Walther P22 reproduced. Not hard to believe, but I like the looks of it.


----------



## Spartan

Definitly a step back from the P99.


----------



## nukehayes

That ejection port looks really wierd (on one of the other links). I have a lot of faith in Walther, but it doesn't look like it would eject the shell very well. Very thin, I like it. However, I think I'm gonna get a PPK/S anyway.


----------



## nukehayes

Also, How many different backstrap sizes does it come with?


----------



## uncut

2 different backstraps....... 3 different mags


----------



## jenglish

Just got this email from Walther Germany:

"The PPS will be available in the US from approx. July 2007.
For further information please contact our distributor:

Smith & Wesson
2100 Roosevelt Avenue
Springfield, MA 01104
Phone: 800-372-6454, Fax: 413-747-3682
email: [email protected]
www.waltheramerica.com

Best regards,
Carl Walther GmbH - Germany"


----------

